# Is anyone else's Petsmart no longer selling plants in tanks?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I went to my usual Petsmart last weekend for some "Frill plant", but they didn't have any! Their tank was empty and one of the employees said they didn't get any delivery for two weeks and that last week they got a really small one. I went to another Petsmart nearby that I haven't gone to before, and they only had plants in tubes like Petco sells! D:
So I went back to my usual Petsmart on Wednesday because I know that's their delivery day. Their plant tank was gone!! I found the plants in three small fish tanks. Luckily they had some Myrio ("Frill Plant"), so I said to the employee "I thought you didn't have any plants because the tank was gone!" and she said, "Yeah, we're not going to be selling these kinds of plants anymore because we're going to start selling the ones that come in tubes. So I was like, "Aw man! This is the only place I can find Frill Plant!" and she said, "I know. We won't have it anymore." Is anyone else's Petsmarts doing this? I hope they don't do it at every Petsmart in the area, although I only know of 1 or 2 other Petsmarts in the state and they are not close by.
I'm not happy about this. -_____-


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Well where I am in Canada my local petsmart has a pitiful selection of about 6-8 kinds of plants, most of which look icky and at least three of which are not even aquatic. I have to drive two hours to Big Al's to find any sort of selection, and they're expensive.


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

My petsmart does both the tubes and has a tiny tank for plants. My petco has a small selection of tubes and quite a large plant tank. My the fish girl at my petsmart did admit to me that they don't sell many plants. She actually sent me across the street to a local store that has an AMAZING selection...


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind so much but I really like frill plant and I can't find it anywhere else. Hopefully it will do better in my 55 gallon tank than it did in my 10 gallon and I won't have to replace it any time soon.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Um, my Petsmart has never had a plant tank. It's always sold the "plant tubes." They come in 'large' and 'small' sizes.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, like a few years ago the Petsmart near me had a nice septum in the middle of the floor. It was just for live plants. They only carry tubed ones, mondo grass, and anacharis. Now, if I drive 30 minutes away...they are the only Petsmart in the area that still has the setup with a bunch of plants.


It sucks  luckily I have a meijers (kind of like walmart) and I can buy plants $3.49-$5.49 and they do 10% off sometimes!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine has a few tanks for plants, and an end cap for the tubes. Most of the time they're pretty picked over whenever I visit :/


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I was in yesterday for airline tubing, and the guy said no more plant tank. Just tubes. 

I don't mind because their plants always do poorly in my tank.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine only has them in tubes, though they sell moss balls and mondo grass (don't get it for an aquarium! ) in tanks.


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

mine too has only ever had tubes. it's much bigger than the petco, but petco is the only chain store in the area with a plant tank for whatever reason. maybe they're changing the rules to make it consistent in all the stores, though that would be a real pity... i know of one petsmart out in the far suburbs that has a pretty wild fish section with a bunch of neat plants, and even a huge flat saltwater tank of live corals & things for saltwater.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

My petsmart only has tube plants and my Petco has tube plants an a very small plant tank with java fern and bamboo. Thank god for my local fish store and there 14 tanks with plants!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine has tubes. I wouldn't want to buy any from the tanks there anyway for fear of bring home diseases from the fish.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's why you always qt plants. Also petsmart and Petco are known for selling non aquatic plants as aquatic


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Mine has tubes. I wouldn't want to buy any from the tanks there anyway for fear of bring home diseases from the fish.


Mine has its own planted tank setup with its own filtration system and no fish, so there would be no issue there. But still, I'd be more likely to try to sell them my plants than buying theirs lol.


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, mine too. Both petco and petsmart in town sell the tubes. The petco still sells SOME loose plants in their plant tank, but it looks like they're turning it into a coy showcase?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

My Petsmart actually just got a plant tank. They have a whole row of them now. That's where I got my moneywort and mondo grass. They have the tubes too, but it's a small selection and they all look pretty dead. The ones in the tank were actually really nice though! I was quite surprised.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, the ones they sold in the tank were always in really good condition, and if I went the day before their shipment came in, the plants were pretty well picked over. They weren't sold out, but only a few of some plantslike dwarf hairgrass and swords would be left. So they were selling pretty good. It's just weird that they decided to go with the tubed ones.
Petcos in the area still have plant tanks, but they always look kind of gross, and they have a lame selection. I got some of my favorite plants from tubes, actually.
My main issue with Petsmart, like I said, is that I won't be able to get frill plant there anymore, and I've never seen it sold anywhere else.

One of my local fish stores, I bought some plants from and I QT'd them for a couple weeks and ended up with a million pond snails, about 5 MTS (which are going into my newly set up soil tank), copepods, and TUBIFEX WORMS, which totally gross me OUT! 
I also bought a huge amazon sword there which ended up costing me $20. :shock:


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> I also bought a huge amazon sword there which ended up costing me $20. :shock:


Just curious what size it was.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> Just curious what size it was.


It's about 11" tall and it has about 35 leaves. I wouldn't have bought it if I knew it was $20 before he rang me up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mhunki (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine used to have the really big tank just for plants and snails, and now it's a measly shelf of tube plants.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

The Petsmart near my hometown went from having a separate plant system to tubes awhile ago, but the one closest to where I go to school just switched to tubes from the separate plant tanks. It saddens me because they did have a way better selection in the tanks than they have with the tubes, and now half the tubes aren't even aquatic. I recently had to talk my sister out of a Ribbon plant (Dracaena sanderiana), an Umbrella plant, and a Peacock fern and give her the talk on why the stores sell semi- or non-aquatic plants as fully aquatic.


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> It's about 11" tall and it has about 35 leaves. I wouldn't have bought it if I knew it was $20 before he rang me up.


11"? I've sold fully grown 24" amazon swords for as little as $10. Next time, if the price of something isn't what you expected, just ask the cashier to remove it. There's no rule that says once it's at the register you must buy it.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

My petco has a medium tank for plants and then some tubes.

My petsmart has a small tank and some tubes


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

funkman262 said:


> 11"? I've sold fully grown 24" amazon swords for as little as $10. Next time, if the price of something isn't what you expected, just ask the cashier to remove it. There's no rule that says once it's at the register you must buy it.


very true.......


----------

